# My trailer rebuild - pic's



## JamesM56alum (May 13, 2012)

So i got a wild hair and tore apart my trailer and ground off the paint and installed new wiring and lights and chain's and made new bunks for it, they'er being carpeted this weekend once i weld on 2 foot extention on the tongue and also the bunks extend about 3 feet back to meet the transom so it sits a good bit easier on the trailer, and i will be installing a new bow roller and a new keel roller to make loading and unloading alot easier so keep checking back for updates!


----------



## stevenla1 (May 13, 2012)

James,

You're trailer looks really good, but you might want to think about repostioning your bunk boards. You may want to raise the front of the boards so that the boat is resting on the entire length of the board. Currently, your boat is only being supported by the very back of the board.


----------



## JamesM56alum (May 13, 2012)

Yep i'v got a bow roller that's going to fix that, i'm fabbing bracket's for them, once it's in place the boat will rest fully on the bunks.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 14, 2012)

If you are going to raise the boards, maybe turn them up instead of using brackets. These are always the first to go due to rust. Seeing more and more trailers down here that folks are using 4x4's to get away from them. Before I start using my trailer that I'm rebuilding I'm going to slather it down in grease in hopes it might last just a bit longer. 

Soon the salt will own joo.


----------

